# mold growing on wood



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm really not sure this belongs in the FW section but i couldn't find a better category.

i have a terrarium that has a piece of wood that has mold growing on it. it's covered so the humidity doesn't get too low, but i guess that also encourages the mold growth.

i know that mold is bad for your health if you breath it in too much, but it's not like i'm sniffing the tank every hour of the day. so i guess my question is, should i remove this piece of wood? or is there a better way to keep the wood but also get rid of the mold? i have plants in the tank so bleach is definitely a no-go.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I would open your windows wide and flush out the air!
Mold gets to the air and it's definitely the worst thing for your lungs!
I'm not sure how to deal with the mold, but i think you should take care of what's being airbourne instead right now!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a piece of driftwood that had a bit of mold and what i did is a washed it a bit but the mold was in a place that was hard to clean it so i boil the piece couple of times and now is in one of my tanks and so far so good


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Bleach is fine if you remove the wood first, then rinse it well. Let it dry a few days and all the bleach will evaporate.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

boiling is probably the safest if you have a pot big enough for it


----------



## injektion (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the quick response everyone!

so if i boil it will it eventually grow back? i assume the mold came from the wood (i bought it from the reptile section so i guess it wasn't meant to be in near 100% humidity)


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

If you spray a 1:3 dilution of metricide on the wood this will likely kill and control it. Might work for a 1:10 dilution as well. Ecel would also work.

Sprayed on grapewood in my 38 gallon with water removed to expose moldy part. Filled back up with water takes 3 weeks for mold to start growing again.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

BE WARNED! Those mold guys are high dollar and mold is what they call ubequitous(sp?) It means it can not be eraticated completely because it will always leave spores. The mold man can make your expensive nice house unsaleable with the simple stroke of his pen!


----------

